# Smoking with wood chunks



## martyn c (Sep 1, 2017)

Never used chunks before but have ordered some from BBQ Smoking Wood Shack, if i'm smoking 2 4lb bits of pork how many chunks would I need to put in the coals ?


----------



## jockaneezer (Sep 5, 2017)

How big are the chunks, what kind of wood are they and how smokey do you want the meat ? It really is a bit of trial and error till you get used to things. I use a lot of cherry on my smokes and it seems to impart a deep red colour compared to say beech and as I don't like things over smokey, I use just two or three pieces about the size of a small matchbox spaced apart on the snake of coals so the smoke is supplied steadily over the burn.


----------

